# The next Step? Askin for help



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Well im lookin for some more advice although thats been half my problem lately, so many opinions and options. I have been DP/depressed since August 06 after somokin a joint for only the second time in my life. My first step i guess was i made a wonderful lifelong friend on this site and we have helped each other over the last 7 months with the moral support and any tips or info we could get. Luckily she went to Dr. Torch and I went to Dr. Simeon so we were getting our info from the two 'experts' .

In October i went on Anafranil and it kicked my butt, but i persevered and in about 10 days i had pushed through the sideeffect. I t did its job as an ocd med and i stopped question my reality post weed and began slowly gettin back to old habits and lifestyle. As an artist, somwhere around the begining of november, my creativity came back, which made me feel more like myself and once i 'felt' my art again i was on my way to recovery...right?by december throuugh January I was socializing again-only not just 'acting' anymore..and i was continuing to work on my art although i did not have a steady job as of yet. the Dp seemed less and less and more of my old cares like wanting to play sports again and getting excited about moving out...everything i was on my way to doing before august.

The depression was a weekly battle but i thought to myself 'atleast im feeling something" so i dealt with it.Then around three weeks ago i really hada strong belief that the anafranil for all the good it had done was now keeping me depressed, so i quit it. ANd the next two weeks were the best of the last 7 months, i never felt more allive.

Then about a week ago an old appointment i had made with another psych during a bad bout of depression came along and i decided just to see what he had to say. He said i should go on effexor and that this would help me finally get out of my lifelong anxiety rut. Well since i felt so good i was not keen on more meds..but in my haste during one nasty nightly wave of depression i caved and took two beeds of the effexor. The next day if felt like my nervous system had been thrown through the shredder, i was vomitting and had cold shivers and shake, anxiety rifled through the roof all the result of TWO beeds probably the equivalent of 1mg of effexor. I said 'dang i was right, i shouldnt touch any more meds, i can beat this depression naturally and the Dp wasn't much of a thought at this point. Then yesturday i started a dishwashing job just to make some extra loot( im still trying to get the illustration career off the ground) and about the second hour into the shift i felt it all shut off again, totally zone out to the 'otherside', immediatley question and checking my reality. NOOOOOOO [email protected]#$% this isnt happening i thought, but i couldnt snap out of it.

Now today here i sit as if i have went back 6 months to October, as if im startin from square one with no meds really in me and feeling as blank as a white wall..i even tried to paint and couldnt muster up any feeling or want or care...i feel everything i struggled with the last 7 months just won the battle and i have no idea what to do..i cant see myself dealing with this for 11 years or whatever. I even met a girl two days ago that i really hit it off with and now i dont even care. What do i do now..go on anafranil again? Listen to this other guy and take the effexor or do i just eat my wheaties and excercise....i hate this so much, life is so easy when you can feel and care. Im thinkin of trying somatic release, who knows.....HELP!!!


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

PARAGRAPHS.


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok, I am no expert but it sounds like the Anfranil was working. I would go back on it, no Effexor and get back to that wonderful state you were at. You know what it feels like without DP so you can go back to it.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the help Catharsis. Wow even on here, a community of sufferers, people who should understand you and i get some jack hole telling me how to write.. 'PARAGRAPHS'. Its people like you that have made the lives of people like me anxiety riddled cause you always gotta [email protected]#$#% with people. If your not gonna help then dont bother postin please!!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

flipwilson said:


> Thanks for the help Catharsis. Wow even on here, a community of sufferers, people who should understand you and i get some jack hole telling me how to write.. 'PARAGRAPHS'. Its people like you that have made the lives of people like me anxiety riddled cause you always gotta [email protected]#$#% with people. If your not gonna help then dont bother postin please!!


LOL Don't worry about him. He's always like that.
But I agree with chris51. If the effexor is not working for you, I definitely wouldn't take it. But from what I've heard, withdrawal from effexor is a bitch. Good luck and I hope you find something that helps.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Huge blocks of high contrast text can be difficult to read, especially if you have HPPD, which a lot of people on this site have.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Ludovico said:


> Huge blocks of high contrast text can be difficult to read, especially if you have HPPD, which a lot of people on this site have.


What the piss is going on, i ask for some opinions and these are the

responses i get. Ive been on this site for 7 months off and on and have read

numerous post that had no spacing for paragraphs....Holy [email protected]#$%, i sincerely

apologize to all you out there who take offense to my post and the way in

which i typed up. Maybe, just maybe, you could forget my unforgivable

mistake and help a brother out. I wasnt thinkin of HPPD when i wrote this and i apologize.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

chris51 and I did.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Common don't get upset by one guy who is saying something.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[q


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm dyslexic... and i would have held back on complaining because flipwilson is new... if you have a problem with no paragraph, copy and paste what flipwilson has wrote and make you own paragraphs within his/her text.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

> I hear you.


Tigersuit, any chance of keeping your posts a little shorter, and maybe a
bit more spacing would help, I am really struggling to read your thoughts :lol:

Greg


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

flipwilson

You just have to accept that you are entitled to feel better, you deserve to
feel better.
Don't question it, you are allowed to feel OK.

*HERE YOU GO PAL*









Greg


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

flipwilson said:


> Thanks for the help Catharsis. Wow even on here, a community of sufferers, people who should understand you and i get some jack hole telling me how to write.. 'PARAGRAPHS'. Its people like you that have made the lives of people like me anxiety riddled cause you always gotta [email protected]#$#% with people. If your not gonna help then dont bother postin please!!


Hahahahahahahahaha, jesus christ.

Go fuck yourself. I hope you stay in DPDR forever.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Not really a good idea to post drunk catharsis :roll:

Cam


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

I haven't posted drunk in this thread. All I did was point out that he should use paragraphs instead of writing a goddamn huge block of text that noone can read without serious effort. And he freaks out like a complete spastic.

It is rude to post a lot of text in that manner and expect everyone to read and respond.

(yes i know im also rude blah blah stupid hypocrite blah blah)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Jezus christ...



> All I did was point out that he should use paragraphs instead of writing a goddamn huge block of text that noone can read without serious effort.


You could have asked politely, instead of being rude.
I was perfectly able to read flipwilson's post.



> And he freaks out like a complete spastic.


I think that's what you were doing it for. You like stirring the pot.



> It is rude to post a lot of text in that manner and expect everyone to read and respond.


I don't think so. I think it is rude to expect people to adjust to YOU. You have entitlement issues?



> (yes i know im also rude blah blah stupid hypocrite blah blah)


Indeed.

[/quote]


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

I didn't write the HEINOUSLY OFFENSIVE "PARAGRAPHS." post to stir the pot, but because the idiot's post annoyed me with it's obtuse format.

and lol, adjust to ME? how about adjusting to the common writing format that everyone learned in elementary school?

INDEED LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe you should go back to elementary school then?


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

*NOTE TO ADMIN*

Please ban Catharsis.

You crossed every limit by wishing someone to stay in this hellish state for ever. Shame on you.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Well I fixed it Catharsis so i hope you are not annoyed by my obtuse format. Im new to this site, and wrote fast without much thinking of anything other than getting my thoughts down, i didnt know i could edit until today. The last thing i wanted was my post to turn into this awful [email protected]#$.

I will definatley watch the way i type from now on considering i didnt take into account those that may have difficulty reading it. When you're desperate you become self centered and then you dont think of others. Obviously i think you could have told me in a less sarcastic way, but thats just my opinion. Your response annoyed me as much as my post annoyed you, so hell ya im gonna go "spastic". When you reach out to others and share and then all you get is a sarcastic writing critique in return it can make you feel like crap.

I hope you didn't really mean what you said cause thats pretty low, especially over something as innocent and ridiculous as this. Things like this may happen when you get two sick, quick tempered, cynical bastards in the same post.

PEACE Catharsis.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Alright. It was mostly your second post that made me think of you as a complete moron, when you told me that I'm the kind of person that puts people into DPDR just because I pointed out that your post was almost impossible to read.

As for wishing you DP forever, I didn't put much into it. It's pretty much like telling someone to go to hell; just a matter of perspective.

So, PEACE.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Catharsis said:


> Alright. It was mostly your second post that made me think of you as a complete moron


Every post you make allows me to assume you're a total moron sweet heart.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

This thread has become truly rude and does not belong in this section.

I have made a note to read the posts of certain users from here on out. I hope I don't read disgusting comments like those exhibited in this thread again. We're all adults. This isn't grade 7, so please stop being childish. Yada, Yada: 




Why bother fighting?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Revelation said:


> Yada, Yada:


LOLOLOLOLOL. Ah yes, the Yada Yada. You're an anti-DENTITE!
LOLOLOLOLOLOL. That show still makes me fall over laughing.


----------

